
Olympic Runners Supplement Training with Brain-Stimulating Headphones - brahmwg
http://www.popsci.com/olympic-runners-supplement-training-with-brain-stimulating-headphones?src=SOC&dom=fb
======
SCAQTony
Neuron doping?

"...According to Halo Neuroscience’s website, these headphones enable “the
motor cortex to send stronger, more synchronous signals to muscles” and
enhance motor learning for the athlete, allowing them to make extra marginal
gains with each exercise...."

What is the difference between electronically self-stimming or taking a
chemical to do the same thing?

